# Help don't know where to start



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Hi girls 

I was wondering if anyone could give me a few details of how to get started.

I am 42 and my dh is 39. We had had several ivf's iui, different meds and in the last year a donor egg cycle and FET in Czech at Reprofit. We have decided we are only going to have one more fresh cycle as i keep miscarrying.

We have looked in to adoption but i would like to have a baby with my husband. My eggs are old now so i would be using a donor egg and dh's sperm.

What i want to know is, is this unusual to request this and use a Czech clinic. 

Do you have to use a agency for this. Like i say i have no idea how it works, how much it costs or anything.

Please help if you can.


Linda


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Linda

I am sorry to read about your MCs   

Personally I feel it is unlikely you would find a surrogate who would be prepared to travel abroad for IVF treatment, unless she is a good friend or someone who knows you well.

That is only my opinion though and I could be wrong.

Sorry, I just checked my facts and it appears that there are some surros who would be prepared to do this 

Wishing you all the best 

xx


----------

